# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Watch Rhodes Hall TV tonight 6 to 9pm with host Jefferson and co-host Vince

## Rhodesresort

Coming Live from the northwest coast of Jamaica.   LIVE on Ustream - Rhodes Hall TV with your host Jefferson and special co-host Vince.   Watch the sunset over historic Samuel's Bay Marine Park and chat with our host and cohost;

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rhodes-hall-tv

----------

